# cheap HPS lights



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

whats the best web site to get HPS lights


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

econo light around 42 bucks 150w hps


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Bowfishing Extreme has the nice RAB 400 watt HPS for $169 each.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hdlighting.com


----------

